# Hello



## robertaward (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello! My Grandfather was a Marine Officer in Shanghai around 1940. His name was Thomas (Henry?) Ward, born in Birmingham in 1906. I have been told his father, also, Thomas Ward, was the Captain of a ship.
I've been researching my family tree and hope to find out something about my Grandfather; which ships he served on and where he went.
I've tried hiring a professional researcher but didn't have any luck locating a birthdate for him.
I hope I have more luck with this site! The pictures are excellent, by the way!
Regards, Roberta


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Roberta and welcome to the site.

If you check out the _Ship Research_ forum there is a fair bit of information that you may find helpful. The older threads in the forum are not immediately visible but are archived. You can get at them via the *Archive* control near the bottom of the first screen you see when you log on to SN.

You could also try the *Search Forums* facility (at the top of all screens) and check out ships etc.you are interested in.

I wish you good luck with your research - expect to spend a long time on it - I am afraid that there are no real short cuts.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

A warm welcome to you *Roberta*, my colleague Brian has already passed you the useful info of how to explore SM, so I will not repeat it, but I wish you well, enjoy the site and all it has to offer. I am sure that the members here will be not only delighted, but also very able to help you. _Bon Voyage_


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Another warm welcome Roberta to the site, enjoy it and all it has to offer. I suggest you ask the same question on the MN site www.mowbars.plus.com


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Roberta. I hope you enjoy the site.

Rgds


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Welcome onboard to SN and enjoy all on offer


----------



## robertaward (Aug 22, 2006)

*Thanks for the welcome!*

Hello again and thank you everyone for the warm welcome! I will try posting a quiery on the recommended page and spend time looking into this site. I think I'm just going to enjoy the journey and learn some new things along the way!
Roberta


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Roberta,
......and a warm welcome to the site from me too! I hope you thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and get many happy hours entertainment from your membership. (Thumb)


----------

